# Any Salt Marsh 16 reviews?



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Interested in possibly getting a salt marsh 16 built but haven't seen any reviews. The 14 is just too small for my needs.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I've got one. Very happy with it. The whole process from wet test to picking it up went very smoothly. Mel and Rose are great to work with.

I use mine mainly for chasing striper in a large inland lake (75%) and the rest is in the salt. Charleston SC and Stump Pass FL areas. Does surprisingly well in the chop and with a Yamaha 50 4 stroke I get around 10 mpg. I think the 50 is perfect for this hull. I played around with a few Powertech props and settled on a 4 blade. Only lost about 1mph top end from the 3blade but got a much better holeshot with very little bow lift and great throttle response. Top end is 33-34 mph while the sweet spot for cruising is 25-27. The hull does not seem to like much trim. Just a bit and beyond that it will start to porpoise a little. Not bad but noticeable. No need for trim tabs on this hull. Can adjust the "roll" by just scooting a few inches closer to / further from the centerline. Due to the relatively flat bow using tabs to trim it down to eat chop would be brutal and probably not safe. If it gets rough I've found that slowing down to around 14-16mph will cause the bow to ride high. Somewhere between plowing and fully on plane. This seems to work pretty well.

As the name implies where this hull really shines is in the marsh. It's a blast to buzz through the twists and turns of the coastal creeks. When turning it holds an edge pretty well at speed but at a certain point will start to slide a bit. Easy to figure out where the limit is though.

For as light as it is it's very stable and pretty damn solid. Tons of space on the front and rear casting decks and the "cockpit" seems larger than on most 16' skiffs I've looked at.

Overall, a great little boat that rides and handles very well.

Indoman


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Indoman said:


> I've got one. Very happy with it. The whole process from wet test to picking it up went very smoothly. Mel and Rose are great to work with.
> 
> I use mine mainly for chasing striper in a large inland lake (75%) and the rest is in the salt. Charleston SC and Stump Pass FL areas. Does surprisingly well in the chop and with a Yamaha 50 4 stroke I get around 10 mpg. I think the 50 is perfect for this hull. I played around with a few Powertech props and settled on a 4 blade. Only lost about 1mph top end from the 3blade but got a much better holeshot with very little bow lift and great throttle response. Top end is 33-34 mph while the sweet spot for cruising is 25-27. The hull does not seem to like much trim. Just a bit and beyond that it will start to porpoise a little. Not bad but noticeable. No need for trim tabs on this hull. Can adjust the "roll" by just scooting a few inches closer to / further from the centerline. Due to the relatively flat bow using tabs to trim it down to eat chop would be brutal and probably not safe. If it gets rough I've found that slowing down to around 14-16mph will cause the bow to ride high. Somewhere between plowing and fully on plane. This seems to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


----------



## medic1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I wonder if the SM 16 would be good for Bass fishing or if it would catch the wind to much? Been looking at this same boat aswell! I bass fish allot as the coast is a good hour away! Looking for a skiff that would be a good fit for bass fishing aswell as the flats.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

medic1 said:


> I wonder if the SM 16 would be good for Bass fishing or if it would catch the wind to much? Been looking at this same boat aswell! I bass fish allot as the coast is a good hour away! Looking for a skiff that would be a good fit for bass fishing aswell as the flats.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I bass fish with it when the striper aren't biting. It's not any taller than a bass boat. Gunnel height off the water is probably lower than most bass boats. 55# Minnkota does just fine keeping it on track.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Indoman said:


> I've got one. Very happy with it. The whole process from wet test to picking it up went very smoothly. Mel and Rose are great to work with.
> 
> I use mine mainly for chasing striper in a large inland lake (75%) and the rest is in the salt. Charleston SC and Stump Pass FL areas. Does surprisingly well in the chop and with a Yamaha 50 4 stroke I get around 10 mpg. I think the 50 is perfect for this hull. I played around with a few Powertech props and settled on a 4 blade. Only lost about 1mph top end from the 3blade but got a much better holeshot with very little bow lift and great throttle response. Top end is 33-34 mph while the sweet spot for cruising is 25-27. The hull does not seem to like much trim. Just a bit and beyond that it will start to porpoise a little. Not bad but noticeable. No need for trim tabs on this hull. Can adjust the "roll" by just scooting a few inches closer to / further from the centerline. Due to the relatively flat bow using tabs to trim it down to eat chop would be brutal and probably not safe. If it gets rough I've found that slowing down to around 14-16mph will cause the bow to ride high. Somewhere between plowing and fully on plane. This seems to work pretty well.
> 
> ...


Not trying to derail the thread but I was curious if you did a sea trial on their Low Country 16 prior to pulling the trigger on the Salt Marsh? Both of these are on my short list but I've yet to hear of any head to head comparisons.


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm interested in the LC16 as well. My use would be mainly coastal SC between charleston and Murrells Inlet. Would also like to use for bass on lakes and rivers. I torn between a new skiff or a used redfisher.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Hunterj5 said:


> I'm interested in the LC16 as well. My use would be mainly coastal SC between charleston and Murrells Inlet. Would also like to use for bass on lakes and rivers. I torn between a new skiff or a used redfisher.


I did not wet test the 16 LC. I liked the looks of it but when discussing with Mel what I was looking for - the most rough water capable hull in the SM line - he felt the 16 SM was it. I fish Lake Murray and Stono inlet areas and both can get crappy pretty quick. So far the boat has done great. Take an angle on the waves and work the throttle and she sails right on thru. If you're in the Columbia area just let me know, I'd be happy to let you check her out.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Indoman said:


> I did not wet test the 16 LC. I liked the looks of it but when discussing with Mel what I was looking for - the most rough water capable hull in the SM line - he felt the 16 SM was it. I fish Lake Murray and Stono inlet areas and both can get crappy pretty quick. So far the boat has done great. Take an angle on the waves and work the throttle and she sails right on thru. If you're in the Columbia area just let me know, I'd be happy to let you check her out.


I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

View media item 81View media item 80View media item 79View media item 78View media item 77


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Indoman said:


> View media item 81View media item 80View media item 79View media item 78View media item 77


Have since added a Garmin and Bimini.


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

For some reason it isn't letting me view the pics. I work in Columbia, so I'd love to check out your boat sometime.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

it won't allow me to see the pics either???


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

i think I need to change the album so it's open to everyone. May have set it up where only I can view it by mistake. Will try to figure out how to get back to my album. Anyone know how?


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I saw it on the SM Facebook page. White hull with sea foam interior, no poling tower?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

1gunner said:


> I think I saw it on the SM Facebook page. White hull with sea foam interior, no poling tower?



Yep! That's it.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Indoman said:


> Yep! That's it.


Nice build! Very similar to what I want to do. Anything you would do differently next time.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

1gunner said:


> Nice build! Very similar to what I want to do. Anything you would do differently next time.


Stainless grab bar on the mini console....which I'll be adding soon. The Garmin mounted on top of the console is the highest point on the deck so when you need to steady yourself the natural tendency is to put your hand on it. 

I'd have let Mel mount a thru hull transducer instead of saying I'd do it myself...then wussing out and going with the transom mounted unit. I think they look like crap. I'd prefer nothing on the transom. Once I got it home something about drilling a hole thru the bottom of the new hull just didn't seem right. :0 

That's really about it.


----------

